# Toronto Water Quality



## fortheloveofcrabs (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am starting a planted tank and I was wondering what peoples experience with local water supply was? It seems to test around 140-150ppm which is pretty good for tap water but I have no idea what's in it. 

Do you use a RO system, buy distilled use a dechlorinator or water conditioner or just go straight from the tap? What has your experience been? 

If you were starting fresh today, what would you do?

Any input is appreciated!

All the best,
-Paul


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I haven't attributed any plant-growing issues with the water quality. For me it seems most issues are light related. I have pressurized CO2 and I regular dose liquid fertilizers though.

If I had the space, I'd set up a RODI system with a holding tank. That would be for the livestock though and not the plants.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Paul,

Tap water reports available up until December 2018.

https://www.toronto.ca/services-payments/water-environment/tap-water-in-toronto/

https://www.toronto.ca/wp-content/u...nkingWaterAnnualReport-2018-AODA-complete.pdf

I guess ultimately it depends how much money you want to spend to run your tank and if your goal is plants over fish, vice versa, or a balance of both. The TDS will change from tap to tank depending on a number of factors. I don`t check TDS as I`m consistent with water changes and observing the plants and livestock.

What will your lighting be. Will you run co2. Consider substrate as well. Do you want to dose fertilizers and what method will you use.

The above has more to do with plants and what your vision is for your tank. Hopefully folks who run high tech will chime in with their thoughts.

I'm at York Mills and Leslie and use straight up tap for all of my tanks and do not buffer-just keep parameters stable in low tech tanks. I treat with Prime during water changes.

It also depends on the fish or invertebrates you wish to keep. Some may be ultra sensitive and require RO with remineralization or whatever the case may be.

No desire to start over as far as water source. 

Jackie

EDIT:

Just found these on this here forum...1st one is starting a planted tank and second talks about RO

https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247
https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47435&highlight=darkblade48


----------



## fortheloveofcrabs (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you Infolific & Fisheye! 

I really appreciate your input. As of now I am doing a low tech planted tank, however, me ramping up the lights (I bought more powerful than I need and I will dim them) so adding CO2 in the future is an option.

My biggest concern with tap water is controlling parameters and the potential introduction of pest diatoms or algae. Though, I am not sure if the possibility of the latter is a real thing or just someone fear mongering...

At any rate, I've read many people (other places) who have real issues with a tank using their local tap but, from the sounds of it, that isn't the case here.

Thanks again and any more input is always appreciated!

-Paul


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

fortheloveofcrabs said:


> My biggest concern with tap water is controlling parameters and the potential introduction of pest diatoms or algae. Though, I am not sure if the possibility of the latter is a real thing or just someone fear mongering...


A single plant trade or purchase could bring in things and undo any of your efforts. Water from where fish or inverts are housed could also introduce things to your tank.

Having said that, once everything is humming along I have a slight preference for Tropica tissue cultures just to reduce the chance of having to deal with something new. However, not everything comes in tissue cultures so I've routinely rolled the dice with new plant purchases.


----------



## fortheloveofcrabs (Mar 10, 2019)

infolific said:


> A single plant trade or purchase could bring in things and undo any of your efforts. Water from where fish or inverts are housed could also introduce things to your tank.
> 
> Having said that, once everything is humming along I have a slight preference for Tropica tissue cultures just to reduce the chance of having to deal with something new. However, not everything comes in tissue cultures so I've routinely rolled the dice with new plant purchases.


I hear that!! One could drive themselves mad worrying about everything!

Out of interest, where do you get your Tropica plants? I'm not sure if you can say here of only via PM.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

fortheloveofcrabs said:


> Out of interest, where do you get your Tropica plants? I'm not sure if you can say here of only via PM.


When there's enough interest I place a group order for Tropica stuff. I post about such orders now and again on this site. Nothing pending at the moment though and Tropica has an order minimum which isn't always easy to meet.


----------



## fortheloveofcrabs (Mar 10, 2019)

infolific said:


> When there's enough interest I place a group order for Tropica stuff. I post about such orders now and again on this site. Nothing pending at the moment though and Tropica has an order minimum which isn't always easy to meet.


Thanks. I will keep an eye out.


----------

